
Labor Market Equilibration: Evidence from Uber [pdf] - mcenedella
http://john-joseph-horton.com/papers/uber_price.pdf
======
mcenedella
From Tyler Cowen: “The supply of labor into Uber is highly elastic. If true,
that means trying to raise the wages for Uber drivers won’t work.”

[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/10/sun...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/10/sunday-
assorted-links-136.html#comments)

